# The journey continues...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just picked up this little beauty..










Comes with..

2 extra portafilters, 4 double and 3 single unpressurised baskets, 4 extra shower screens, 3 plastic tampers, 5 extra frother attachments (chrome one already on machine), 2 rubber gaskets, an extra steam knob, a rubberised Gaggia mat, coffee scoop and a thermometer.

Hardly used, 10/2003 model

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh, and an attachment with a rubber tube.. Says Gaggia on it but doubt I'll us it lol


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

3 plastic tampers!!! Awesome! LOL

The rest is nice, though


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Attachment with rubber tube is the cappuccinatore adapter. Never used it so not sure if any good.

You might want to look at adding the Silvia steam wand to the collection. A big improvement on the pannerello.

Enjoy


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought it was a douche I was thinking what do you need one of those for to make coffee?

Unless it tastes shite of course

Good buy well done.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

First attemp, 25 seconds at 16g.. 4oz output










(Sorry about the pic size, mobile photo bucket won't let me change them). Old beans though, a bit bitter.

its nice to be able to knock out a dry puck instead of scraping a sloppy mess out of the Dualit lol.

Silvia wand is next on my list, the Gaggia one is too small with that gubbins taken off.

its also nice to be able to use the tamper my partner bought me for xmas (which upto now sits in the throat of my RR45)

..the journey has definitely continued


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks like quite a substantial output. Do you know what it weighed?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Either there is a perspective trick going on or that is way too much coffee from 16g.

I would whack the other two PF's on ebay, they fetch £20-30 a pop if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Looks like quite a substantial output. Do you know what it weighed?


No, I was more concerned in getting my grind right and output timing. Just made an Americano out of what I got and it wasn't bad - wasn't good but it's a start.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> No, I was more concerned in getting my grind right and output timing. Just made an Americano out of what I got and it wasn't bad - wasn't good but it's a start.


Your grind will be right when you hit a decent tasty balance of coffee in to coffee out

Now you have a machine with a non pressurised basket then you can start aiming for your idea of tasty !!!!!!!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah that looks huge output for 16g. I'd guess there could be over 100g there. You probably need to tighten your grind an awful lot.

If you're getting 4oz of liquid coffee that's probably around 3oz too much. You'd typically be looking at 1oz liquid, 1oz crema out of 16g. Around 32g for a 2 to 1 ratio.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Either there is a perspective trick going on or that is way too much coffee from 16g.
> 
> I would whack the other two PF's on ebay, they fetch £20-30 a pop if I remember correctly.


Yeah it's perspective lol, they're 2 fl oz each.

I don't know what the portafilters came from as the spouts aren't the same as the Classic's portafilter. First thing I thought of was milling the centre out and making a naked pf. Pretty sure I've got a hole saw big enough and my mates got a pillar drill I can borrow.. Running though.. Need to walk first lol


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

You shouldn't be pulling 4oz out of 16g ever, no matter what weight. It will be way under extracted.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Yeah it's perspective lol, they're 2 fl oz each.
> 
> I don't know what the portafilters came from as the spouts aren't the same as the Classic's portafilter. First thing I thought of was milling the centre out and making a naked pf. Pretty sure I've got a hole saw big enough and my mates got a pillar drill I can borrow.. Running though.. Need to walk first lol


Thats 125g (roughly) of liquid is it not?

As a guide 16g should make about 32g of espresso (thats 2x 16g if your splitting the shot) . We all prefer our drinks differently, but you are extracting a lot there.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're the old style Classic portafilters


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Going to have to read up on input/output. A guesstimate would be one shot glass (just under 2oz) for around 18g or ground coffee? Will have to measure weight of output properly though.

My beans are old and my grinder is one stop off chirping when grinding so that won't help.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Going to have to read up on input/output. A guesstimate would be one shot glass (just under 2oz) for around 18g or ground coffee? Will have to measure weight of output properly though.
> 
> My beans are old and my grinder is one stop off chirping when grinding so that won't help.


Start here and ask away .....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?375-Weighing-Espresso-(Brew-Ratios)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?376-How-to-weigh-espresso-with-scales-creating-a-brew-recipe

the third part of these articles , will go up next week ...

Have fun


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Going to have to read up on input/output. A guesstimate would be one shot glass (just under 2oz) for around 18g or ground coffee? Will have to measure weight of output properly though.
> 
> My beans are old and my grinder is one stop off chirping when grinding so that won't help.


2oz is 56g, so too much as a starting point.

Obviously grab some scales as this is poking around in the dark before you do but you want about half of one of your glasses or just over 1oz.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How are you weighing your input? RR45 should be plenty capable of going fine enough.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

It took me a while to suss the grind, and my old beans were the root of the problem.

When I got my first proper beans I ran 17g through on the same grind setting and my Classic choked, nothing came out, not even a drip.

Now I'm doing 17.5g in - 30/32g out in 26/32 seconds (that's with a good tamp) - my tamping still needs a bit of perfecting...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> How are you weighing your input? RR45 should be plenty capable of going fine enough.


I weigh the ground coffee in a little container and then spoon it into the pf. I'm used to doing it this way as my Dualit pf didn't fit under the RR45. The Gaggia one does now so I'll set up the doser I think and weight from there.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr O said:


> It took me a while to suss the grind, and my old beans were the root of the problem.
> 
> When I got my first proper beans I ran 17g through on the same grind setting and my Classic choked, nothing came out, not even a drip.
> 
> Now I'm doing 17.5g in - 30/32g out in 26/32 seconds (that's with a good tamp) - my tamping still needs a bit of perfecting...


I think that's the problem - I'm using supermarket beans and I've had them a fair few weeks now so they've dried up a bit.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Posting on the Gaggia section now.. (don't want to clutter the forum up


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> First attemp, 25 seconds at 16g.. 4oz output


Why go from metric to imperial ? one or the other


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Why go from metric to imperial ? one or the other


My scales were in g, my measuring jug has fluid ounces on it. My glasses hold 2 fluid ounces each. Although after reading up water and coffee weigh differently so disregard lol


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glasses don't measure in grams....


----------

